# Making more than $1 million USD working from home



## ShtThreadKillYourslf (Mar 3, 2022)

Guy works in IT. Has 5 Jobs. 4 out of 5 of these jobs are Fortune 500 companies. Works at the most 15-20 hours per week and plays videogames for 4-5 hours per day.

"I am in IT. I have a fairly niche title that everybody wants right now. I have 5 full time jobs, 4 of which are fortune 500 companies. If I manage all 5 for a year, I will make around 1.2 million in 2022. I made 16 dollars an hour in 2016. I'm still struggling grasping the sheer amount of money dumping into my bank account.

At the start of 2021 I got a new job. It paid around 70k (105k to ~170k) more than I was making at my previous job. I had the inside scoop from a previous coworker, so I was able to name drop and negotiate effectively. I was tempted to keep both jobs, since due to covid both were fully remote. My fiance is incredibly risk averse, so she talked me out of it. As I got situated in my new position, I became increasingly set on getting a second job. I played video games from 8-4, and sat in meetings barely paying attention. I've probably done around 15 hours of real work since I started in January of last year. In April I opened my resume to the world and by June I bagged job 2 (82 bucks an hour). Holy crap! Two jobs! I was giddy with the money, terrified of meetings overlapping, and horrified if they found out about each other. As I settled in to job 2, I found the meetings to be tedious. There were around 4 hours of meetings each day for job 2. I suffered through them, agreeing to job 3 (having never stopped interviewing. I just made my salary expectations higher and waited for something to fall in my lap). My thought process was that job 3 (90 an hour corp to corp) would likely replace job 2, as job 1 is a laughable cake walk. However, since I am now in the position of power, I decided to try to flex it a bit. I told my project manager that the meetings were a waste of my time. They got nothing done, and they didn't contribute to my work at all. I now participate in an average of 45 minutes of meetings each week for job 2. Job 3 is also a cake walk - around 1.5 hours a week of meetings, probably 5 hours a week worth of work.

I continue to field any job that will hear my salary expectations. I am now saying 95 an hour is my salary expectation. Another corp to corp gig comes around, and the hiring manager loves me. Once again being in the position of power, I am able to simply set my expectations with ZERO fear of the results - "Given the scope of the work, my salary expectation is 105 an hour". "The highest we can go is 100." "Nope." They gave me my request. They then tried to push back my start date a week. I told them "I had already gave my two weeks at my previous job, so they will need to pay me for the absent week". They hemmed and hawed, they tried to say no. I simply told them that I wouldn't work there then. They paid me 4200 dollars for a week that I didn't even sign in. I expected this job to fold quickly, as it's with a VERY prestigious company and there is quite a bit of spotlight on my role. It turns out that I haven't done fu*k all since I started mid October. At 4200 dollars a week to go to a standup each morning to say I have nothing to do since *October*, job 4 is somehow an even bigger cake walk than job 1.

On Monday I start job 5. Initially having agreed to 115, I tried to press them for 127 an hour, but ended up at 120. This appears to be another job that I will just sort of expect to get fired from, but hopefully it turns into another easy 5k a week for doing jack sh*t.

Let's talk about things that I think are working for me:

1: Be fearless. After all, once you get job 2 your risk absolutely plummets. It is ingrained in you to be terrified of getting fired. That fear can fu*king die when you move into your second role. The amount of relief of not having to worry about what your boss thinks of you, or how you accidentally overslept and that might p*ss off some clown in charge, it all fades. It's beyond freeing.

2: Be willing to be fired. I have the luxury of having job 1 be a cake walk with incredible benefits. So, from there, who gives a fu*k about getting fired from job x? I try to keep job 1 happy (in the future probably not saying things like "I am going to actively find a new job" lol) and don't really give a sh*t about the others. I try to do the absolute bare minimum to keep all the jobs, since replacing one is a pain, but any fear of getting fired just isn't there.

3: Flex. Your. Power. Be willing to say "I can't make that meeting" or "This meeting is a waste of my time." People don't want to rock the boat. They don't want to do something that might be stupid. Use the fact that most people also want to do the bare minimum to get by. I have had zero pushback when I've asked meetings to be moved, or "Hey, I can't make the standup today".

4: fu*k having to defend yourself. Just say "I can't make it". I have gotten zero pushback on this.

5: Use your power position in not needing to listen about the job that is offering that paltry 65 an hour. Recruiters have a range. Demand the range. If it doesn't fit 10-15 bucks an hour more than your current job, tell them no. I EAGERLY accepted a role at 82 an hour 6 months ago. Christmas Eve I accepted a position for nearly 50% more than that. Flex. Your. Power. Job 2 takes the power out of your employers hands and plants it firmly in your own. Use it to climb, grow, and make your life what you want.

I have paid off all my debt already, bought a second house, will have enough money to completely revamp both houses by the end of February, and plan on snowbirding from Florida to WV for the foreseeable future at the ripe age of 35. Since this is all debt free, maybe I will cut down to 2 jobs? Maybe I will just dump money into retirement (starting your own S-Corp is fu*king powerful guys. Talk to a CPA). Maybe I don't really give a fu*k? Because the world, for the first time in my life, is MY fu*king oyster.

I'm more than willing to answer any questions. Even though I have 4 active jobs right now I still play video games 4-5 hours a day. I have plenty of time. Hopefully this empowers someone to take the leap into this fu*king incredibly positive lifestyle."


----------



## Hueless (Mar 3, 2022)

Sounds like larp


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 3, 2022)

What a fucking baller 
In the medical field the only specialty I've seen this happen is psychiatry.
On my psychiatry rotation there were days when the attending psychiatrist was pissed tf off and just spent 1 minute per patient with his 10 patients and left at 9:30 AM

The program director for psychiatry residency at my school was recently fired for doing this
He was covering 4 different inpatient units in our city in addition to his residency director job
the director job pays 400k the other jobs 250-350k....... comes out to 1.4 million to 1.8 million / year
Polyworking in white collar jobs can get INSANELY lucrative

I need to put my brother on to this he's a SWE at amazon which is a sinking ship 
a couple fuck-ups and he's on PIP meaning fired soon
he needs to have eggs in multiple baskets


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Sounds like larp


It's probably larp just cuz it's reddit but I could see this being possible with how much of a joke a lot of white collar jobs are, especially with virtual work-from-home

looks like he's all w2 though so my man is prolly getting fucked in the ass by income tax if this is fr

i've seen docs on 1099 who finessed their taxes to 100k off a 2 million/year income....


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 3, 2022)

1500 on some Maison Margielas
Spent 5 thousand on a Cashmere sweater


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 3, 2022)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Guy works in IT. Has 5 Jobs. 4 out of 5 of these jobs are Fortune 500 companies. Works at the most 15-20 hours per week and plays videogames for 4-5 hours per day.
> 
> "I am in IT. I have a fairly niche title that everybody wants right now. I have 5 full time jobs, 4 of which are fortune 500 companies. If I manage all 5 for a year, I will make around 1.2 million in 2022. I made 16 dollars an hour in 2016. I'm still struggling grasping the sheer amount of money dumping into my bank account.
> 
> ...



IT baby


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 3, 2022)

@AlexBrown84 maybe I should have done psychiatry nigga
see 50 patients a day giving shit care for a year then cop a laferrari that depreciates 50% the second I buy it 
but it would all be worth it for the instagram thotties


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 3, 2022)

If yall are considering medicine at all come to the whitecoatinvestor forum to see some real ballers


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 4, 2022)

The most impressive part is. That he is doing jack shit, little.
I guess they have no idea of the workload.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 4, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> The most impressive part is. That he is doing jack shit, little.
> I guess they have no idea of the workload.


I find this so hard to believe. He must work in a really niche section of IT, surely the company experiences big issues he needs to resolve? Surely ppl ask him about issues and solutions regularly during the job?
You'd get this at any job find t shocking how he can do 5 jobs at once on such high salaries..


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> I find this so hard to believe. He must work in a really niche section of IT, surely the company experiences big issues he needs to resolve? Surely ppl ask him about issues and solutions regularly during the job?
> You'd get this at any job find t shocking how he can do 5 jobs at once on such high salaries..


He probably is an IT worker with 1-2 jobs with enough knowledge to larp and answer questions in the comments
For a software engineer I can't see this happening
my brother works 40-60 hours a week at amazon and he's under huge pressure to perform and impress his manager


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 4, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> He probably is an IT worker with 1-2 jobs with enough knowledge to larp and answer questions in the comments
> For a software engineer I can't see this happening
> my brother works 40-60 hours a week at amazon and he's under huge pressure to perform and impress his manager


How big do u reckon Maher’s taint is

Btw I can’t name anyone who mogs Tyler Maher in sex appeal


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 4, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> He probably is an IT worker with 1-2 jobs with enough knowledge to larp and answer questions in the comments
> For a software engineer I can't see this happening
> my brother works 40-60 hours a week at amazon and he's under huge pressure to perform and impress his manager


Absolutely, IT is a very demanding job and rightly so, companies fully rely on IT systems to function- without them.cinoanies are destroyed. Therefore he would definitely be busy and not be able to play video games 8-4 like he says. He's just larping and selling a dream to Reddit cucks


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 4, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> How big do u reckon Maher’s taint is
> 
> Btw I can’t name anyone who mogs Tyler Maher in sex appeal


he's a gigamogger and would slay nonstop on any ivy league campus 
he doesnt strike me as the frat star type tho more of a lowkey dude 
but tbh i girlfriend-mog him


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 4, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Absolutely, IT is a very demanding job and rightly so, companies fully rely on IT systems to function- without them.cinoanies are destroyed. Therefore he would definitely be busy and not be able to play video games 8-4 like he says. He's just larping and selling a dream to Reddit cucks


there are definitely jobs in tech where you can watch netflix and play video games all day at work
my brother had a job offer from Northrop Grumman (defense industry) and he has friends who work there like 45 minutes a day as an engineer


----------



## TeenAscender (Mar 4, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> he's a gigamogger and would slay nonstop on any ivy league campus
> he doesnt strike me as the frat star type tho more of a lowkey dude
> but tbh i girlfriend-mog him


He’s like a low key tall handsome type of dude who girls probably mess with and dream of fucking behind his back


----------



## ScreaM (Mar 4, 2022)

tales from the basement


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Mar 4, 2022)

Tales from the janitorial room


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 4, 2022)

Probably a Senior Blockchain Developer. Not uncommon to get this type of payment with equity included. I've tried to greenpill like 5 of my normie friends into learning it and they all gave up after a few hours. All of them bitch and whine about finding the ideal job but are too lazy to learn anything. Reminds me of retards on here who post questions in the Moneymaking subforum.


----------



## john2 (Mar 4, 2022)

Huge larp. Lol at you if you fell for it.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 4, 2022)

john2 said:


> Huge larp. Lol at you if you fell for it.


Probably a larp, but not something that's super uncommon.


----------



## Copeful (Mar 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Probably a Senior Blockchain Developer. Not uncommon to get this type of payment with equity included. I've tried to greenpill like 5 of my normie friends into learning it and they all gave up after a few hours. All of them bitch and whine about finding the ideal job but are too lazy to learn anything. Reminds me of retards on here who post questions in the Moneymaking subforum.


elab on your experience in blockchain development
ive been looking to break into the field myself
is just learning solidity + web3js enough to get hired or do you need other stuff


----------



## LooksOverAll (Mar 4, 2022)

Copeful said:


> elab on your experience in blockchain development
> ive been looking to break into the field myself
> is just learning solidity + web3js enough to get hired or do you need other stuff


I'm not going to spend time helping you just to have you quit after 5 minutes. Learn basics first, then expand later.


----------



## Copeful (Mar 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm not going to spend time helping you just to have you quit after 5 minutes. Learn basics first, then expand later.


im not asking for your help to learn, just your experience 
what would you consider "basic"? ive written a handful of smart contracts + built a liquidity sniper, where could i expand from here? how would i go about finding legitimate projects? is it mostly just freelancing stuff? etc.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 5, 2022)

john2 said:


> Huge larp. Lol at you if you fell for it.


foreal lmao. These neighbors are guiliable as hell


----------



## reborn (Mar 5, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> 1500 on some Maison Margielas
> Spent 5 thousand on a Cashmere sweater


That shit looks gay as fuck.


----------



## reborn (Mar 5, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> there are definitely jobs in tech where you can watch netflix and play video games all day at work
> my brother had a job offer from Northrop Grumman (defense industry) and he has friends who work there like 45 minutes a day as an engineer



LOL I recently watched a documentation about a billionaire whose main business was to identify companies with a huge, inactive workforce, fire 90% of them and then profit big time. He explained how one time he bought a company that had an entire office building full of people who'd browser the web 10 hours a day. He decided to fire 100% of them and sell the building and he said after he did nothing happened. There were no calls about work not getting done. No customers complaining about not receiving their products etc. The entire office building was full of people literally doing jack shit.


----------



## 6ft4 (Mar 5, 2022)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Guy works in IT. Has 5 Jobs. 4 out of 5 of these jobs are Fortune 500 companies. Works at the most 15-20 hours per week and plays videogames for 4-5 hours per day.
> 
> "I am in IT. I have a fairly niche title that everybody wants right now. I have 5 full time jobs, 4 of which are fortune 500 companies. If I manage all 5 for a year, I will make around 1.2 million in 2022. I made 16 dollars an hour in 2016. I'm still struggling grasping the sheer amount of money dumping into my bank account.
> 
> At the start of 2021 I got a new job. It paid around 70k (105k to ~170k) more than I was making at my previous job. I had the inside scoop from a previous coworker, so I was able to name drop and negotiate effectively. I was tempted to keep both jobs, since due to covid both were fully remote. *My fiance *


Stopped reading here


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 5, 2022)

reborn said:


> LOL I recently watched a documentation about a billionaire whose main business was to identify companies with a huge, inactive workforce, fire 90% of them and then profit big time. He explained how one time he bought a company that had an entire office building full of people who'd browser the web 10 hours a day. He decided to fire 100% of them and sell the building and he said after he did nothing happened. There were no calls about work not getting done. No customers complaining about not receiving their products etc. The entire office building was full of people literally doing jack shit.


Link documentary tbh


----------



## reborn (Mar 5, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Link documentary tbh


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 5, 2022)

reborn said:


>



LOL when I read your post i immediately thought of Carl Icahn. Turns out my guess is correct.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 7, 2022)

larp as fuck. you have monkey iq if you believe this


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 7, 2022)

seems legit


----------



## apocalypse (Mar 7, 2022)

Just skimmed and he sounds like an absolute faggot
"u gotta f*cking hustle and be the f*cking shark of the ocean. F*ck. What. Others. Think."
No retard who talks like this is actually successful


----------



## Mouthbreath (Mar 7, 2022)

Copeful said:


> im not asking for your help to learn, just your experience
> what would you consider "basic"? ive written a handful of smart contracts + built a liquidity sniper, where could i expand from here? how would i go about finding legitimate projects? is it mostly just freelancing stuff? etc.


Most of the jobs I've seen involve building a companys private blockchain, not smart contract programming on a open source blockchain.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Mar 8, 2022)

MahersTaint said:


> I need to put my brother on to this he's a SWE at amazon which is a sinking ship


That's like swe on hard difficulty


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I chose the wrong specialty
What a joke that these charlatans are making so much fucking money throwing jewpills at every patient
Saw 4 different posts like this recently


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> That's like swe on hard difficulty


me and my brother should have both become psychiatrists 
why try hard and use your brain when you can just shill jewpills to everyone


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm coping by telling myself that every one of these doctors is larping

i dun goofed
every single zoomer is on 8 different psych meds

fuck radiology i'm gonna have to study 10x more in residency too


----------



## bossman (Apr 7, 2022)

Copeful said:


> elab on your experience in blockchain development
> ive been looking to break into the field myself
> is just learning solidity + web3js enough to get hired or do you need other stuff


same tbh. looking at flash loan arbitrage rn. seems very profitable but difficult. know anything about it?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 7, 2022)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Guy works in IT. Has 5 Jobs. 4 out of 5 of these jobs are Fortune 500 companies. Works at the most 15-20 hours per week and plays videogames for 4-5 hours per day.
> 
> "I am in IT. I have a fairly niche title that everybody wants right now. I have 5 full time jobs, 4 of which are fortune 500 companies. If I manage all 5 for a year, I will make around 1.2 million in 2022. I made 16 dollars an hour in 2016. I'm still struggling grasping the sheer amount of money dumping into my bank account.
> 
> ...



This is what i was doing (working in finance), its how i was earning a six figure income working three contracts at home before i had my surgery . Currently I am working two contracts at home.


----------



## sytyl (Apr 7, 2022)

Hueless said:


> Sounds like larp


not larp, a second job is very, very possible in tech with how much downtime there is, 3 is pushing it but still possible if extremely low inhib and 0 care for risk

5 though idk...


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Apr 7, 2022)

sytyl said:


> not larp, a second job is very, very possible in tech with how much downtime there is, 3 is pushing it but still possible if extremely low inhib and 0 care for risk
> 
> 5 though idk...


sytyl is amazing
I just see his beautiful avi and it makes my day


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 7, 2022)

ingratiate yourself into the lives of your older unhealthy relatives and invite them out to unhealthy food every so often to hasten their demise then take their money


----------



## Prince charming (Apr 7, 2022)

ShtThreadKillYourslf said:


> Guy works in IT. Has 5 Jobs. 4 out of 5 of these jobs are Fortune 500 companies. Works at the most 15-20 hours per week and plays videogames for 4-5 hours per day.
> 
> "I am in IT. I have a fairly niche title that everybody wants right now. I have 5 full time jobs, 4 of which are fortune 500 companies. If I manage all 5 for a year, I will make around 1.2 million in 2022. I made 16 dollars an hour in 2016. I'm still struggling grasping the sheer amount of money dumping into my bank account.
> 
> ...



What it position do you hold?


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 7, 2022)

doesnt tell you what certs this guy has, if he has a degree, his experience. not even a clue to the IT position. useless information.

this dude could be in his 50s with decades of experience and qualifications. if your not making 1 mill by that point, jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 17749 (Apr 10, 2022)

Only in the USA you can do this kind of shit

Doing that in the medical field means gambling 10+ years of studying


----------



## CtrlAltDelete (Apr 10, 2022)

The fuck even is a "career in IT"? I thought IT degrees are useless and filled with curries working help desk jobs? 

Isn't CS like the new cool thing in terms of computer majors and IT degrees (unless specialized in networking or some shit like that) are fucking useless?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 27, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> Most of the jobs I've seen involve building a companys private blockchain, not smart contract programming on a open source blockchain.


can i do it with absolute zero programming knowledge?


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 27, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> can i do it with absolute zero programming knowledge?


Obviously not. The same way you couldnt build an electronic circuit if you dont know anything about electronics


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 27, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> Obviously not. The same way you couldnt build an electronic circuit if you dont know anything about electronics


do you know about this nft shit then? do i need to know programming for it?

i see people on fiver charging minimum $30 for this shit.


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 27, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> do you know about this nft shit then? do i need to know programming for it?
> 
> i see people on fiver charging minimum $30 for this shit.


Building a whole blockchain from scratch and selling some shitty NFT are completely different things. You can sell NFTs but you need to market them, ideally you would be a a public figure with a large following


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 27, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> Building a whole blockchain from scratch and selling some shitty NFT are completely different things. You can sell NFTs but you need to market them, ideally you would be a a public figure with a large following


No i actually asked for like this one. People request you to make NFTs for them.
So i wont have to deal with marketing part. Just legally scamming some day dreamers.

link


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 27, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> No i actually asked for like this one. People request you to make NFTs for them.
> So i wont have to deal with marketing part. Just legally scamming some day dreamers.
> 
> link


Ok, you can try that if you have the artistic skills. But this guy gets 20bucks for creating 1k NFTs.

Now he probably reuses the same ones for different buyers with slight modifications. And he has probably some program that generates those 1000 variations of a given design.

Doesnt look like he makes a lot of money to me


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (May 27, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> Ok, you can try that if you have the artistic skills. But this guy gets 20bucks for creating 1k NFTs.
> 
> Now he probably reuses the same ones for different buyers with slight modifications. And he has probably some program that generates those 1000 variations of a given design.
> 
> Doesnt look like he makes a lot of money to me


well i dont live in west, so its a really decent money for me but fuck it.

i think i will go for the discord route. will learn to set up servers for nft and crypto communities and will learn to program discord bots.


----------

